# how did you lose your virginity



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

this site has a poll for when you lost your virginity but it seems like quite a few people wanted to share HOW they lost their v-cards. the pervert in me is curious. was it magical? did you regret it? was it worth it? did you wish you had waited? are you still waiting? i want to know!

as for me, 
i lost it to one of the schools star soccer players of my highschool (whome i had dated for about 3 months), while dressed in a german dirndle for oktoberfest, on the floor of his bedroom on top of a cheetah print comforter. i was three months away from being legal age and had been trying to wait it out. the poor kid wasnt very good with his fingers and i was craving satisfaction and in my lust haze all i could think about was the need for release so i pretty much commanded he put a condom on and finish what he started. 
it was a sunny perfect day and we ate peanut butter on waffles right after. 
i remember being dissapointed that it wasnt as amazing as i thought it was supposed to be. it was his first time too though and ive learned since that it gets better with practice :wink:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

missred said:


> ive learned since that it gets better with practice :wink:


Absolutely! No amount of porn-watching will help anyone that first time - you will be utterly clueless. :laughing:

Anyway, I was 19, and after months of talking and picture-exchanging online, I had my first date with the one who would in time become my beloved awesome one. We did about everything fun you can imagine all crammed into a 24 hour first date, including "that." He was very patient with me and insists he doesn't remember when I fell off the hotel bed and careened into the wall. What a dear heart. :happy:


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

...inquire via PM... nuff said.


----------



## Boy C (Apr 1, 2010)

When i was 5 someone put lego up my bum.


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

that sounds tramatizing. does that even count? im very sorry


----------



## pacifythis (Jul 16, 2009)

When I read this topic I immediately burst out in laughter! :crazy: 

My first time was so akward and hilariously aweful.

I was 16 and had been dating this girl for about 3 weeks. We had told her parents we were going to a football game when instead we bailed out and headed with a few buddies to an old concession stand. We arrived to the concession stand and wanted more privacy and found out that the place had a loft, so we climbed up inside and pulled the stairs up with us. I could still hear my friends talking and laughing below me then all of a sudden she jumped on top of me. I had no idea what I was doing and almost felt like having a panic attack. A few minutes later we we're having sex. It was a great 5 minutes of akward fun lol. So, yeah I totally lost my virginity in the top of a concession stand with my friends directly below me. HAHA! Oh, and a carpet-burn scar that will always make me laugh. ;-)

I was later engaged to this girl 3 years later. That went South. Now shes a stripper lol.


----------



## Hillary (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my. My first time is quite hilarious, at least to me. 

I was 15 and he was 16. He was hanging out at my house one night and we were in my *twin* bed (but I *had* to have my door open) watching VH1. We had been dating for about 6 months at the time and had been toying with the idea of finally "doing it," as we were both virgins. Well, as it so happens I was really impatient and was like, "fuck it." His head was turned towards the TV and I moved away the offensive articles of clothing underneath the covers, and "surprised" him, if thats the right word for it. If I could go back in time to see the look on his face, it was rather priceless. He was just sitting there, stunned, for a good 45 seconds until he was like, "oh shit your dads coming!" and I had to move becuase my bed was directly in front of my open door and my dad was in the hallway. 

Four years later this man is my fiance.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

It was the most awkward sexual experience ever. 

I dont wanna talk about it.


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

It was in Japan, July, high school year, during an old childhood friend's birthday party. My teacher, who we all were good friends with, tried to get me drunk, but failed. Regardless, it happened (she was really hot, ok?). I guess in US, this is considered pedophilia. She was 24? and I was 16, but eh, it was damn good and satisfied my curiosity.

Being an INTJ, it was weird, but I became rather sex crazed after that and started screwing around with other girls until I came back to US >.>. Sex is somewhat less interesting now, aha... I guess I overdid it.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

KyojiK said:


> It was in Japan, July, high school year, during an old childhood friend's birthday party. My teacher, who we all were good friends with, tried to get me drunk, but failed. Regardless, it happened (she was really hot, ok?). I guess in US, this is considered pedophilia. She was 24? and I was 16, but eh, it was damn good and satisfied my curiosity.


OH DAMN!

*hi-fives*


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

KyojiK said:


> It was in Japan, July, high school year, during an old childhood friend's birthday party. My teacher, who we all were good friends with, tried to get me drunk, but failed. Regardless, it happened (she was really hot, ok?).* I guess in US, this is considered pedophilia.* She was 24? and I was 16, but eh, it was damn good and satisfied my curiosity.


Technically, that is correct, but in some circles, it is also known as "Hell yes."


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine was an absolutely terrible experience. I was giving this girl a ride home whom I barely knew, and she suddenly started talking about pulling over. So I did, and we ended up having sex in the back of my car in a parking lot on a gravel road outside of town. Never talked to her after that. Horrible mistake but quite funny and is still brought up by my friends whenever they want a good hearty laugh.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Typical way most people lose their virginity. Someone put a penis in my vagina. I wish I had been more unique with my loss.


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

I lost mine while watching Hot Rod with a girl on our first official date, a week after we met. It wasn't that emotionally special, but a great stress vent. We broke it off 3 weeks later due to the fact that we lived half a hour apart and we were both very busy people with little time for each other. This was 9 months ago, and I haven't been in a relationship since, and feel content with waiting for a suitable mate which are in short supply in my town of morons and sheeple. I am 15 years old.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I was eighteen, and sitting around at a party with friends, as usual. One of my buddies brothers walked in with his girlfriend and her friend. Her friend came over and started messing with me, and said something like, "You wanna go to your car and fuck?" I was all over that, so we started heading for the car, and she said she was only messing around, and we'd just go get a soda or something. We got in the car, I started to drive off, and then she decided she was only kidding about going to get the soda. We did the deed, talked for a few hours, went back and did it again, and the next night she pulled a threesome with two of my best friends...after I had bragged at school all that day about how much I liked her. First time and my first painful lesson in sex does not equal love. I didn't actually finish learning that lesson, until my mid-twenties, though.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

my first time was at the age of 24. My curiosity about what sex was like was driving me insane and was causing horrible bouts of depression. With both of these problems getting a girlfriend would be impossible according to my research about dating and relationships. Pathetic I know to have to go to such lengths to figure out how to get a date and how dating works (and still more clueless then ever). But anyway enough ranting lol. I finally did what so many other idiots and normal people told me to do. I went to see a prostitute. I didn't enjoy it at all and felt some what very disappointed. I wasted too much energy on something that wasn't even worth wild. I concluded that one night stands and promiscuous sex wasn't really for me. I am fairly sure that sex for me is more likely enjoyable with someone I really care about. So I guess despite the fact I feel it was not a good idea. at least I learned something valuable from it.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

KyojiK said:


> It was in Japan, July, high school year, during an old childhood friend's birthday party. My teacher, who we all were good friends with, tried to get me drunk, but failed. Regardless, it happened (she was really hot, ok?). I guess in US, this is considered pedophilia. She was 24? and I was 16, but eh, it was damn good and satisfied my curiosity.
> 
> Being an INTJ, it was weird, but I became rather sex crazed after that and started screwing around with other girls until I came back to US >.>. Sex is somewhat less interesting now, aha... I guess I overdid it.


That's not pedophilia, it's ephebophilia.


----------

